# Won't come in !!!!



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin has always been good at coming back into the house after he's done his business in the garden.

But now because of the snow covering the grass he just won't come back in.
I always let him have a play and keep an eye on him - shout at him if he's digging - but for the life of me I can't get him back in. 
Tried offering him treats, biscuits etc, waving them at him through the patio doors but he just looks at me as though I'm stupid.
Shouted walkies and bribed him with his lead but he's not having any of it.
Tried putting his flexi lead on him before he goes out but he won't go out with it on.
I wouldn't mind but it's freezing standing at the door trying to get him in.
And sometimes he sits looking at me and he is shivering like mad.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A long drag like. even just a log washing line or something tie it to his collat he will have the feeling of being off lead but when you need to reinforce the recall you can catch the lead and real him in. 


the flexi wont work because you have to hold it and he knows you e got him. the drag line will feel strange at first bit the. he will work out he can still run. 

if its long enough you can attach it to the door or keep you foot on the end so he still can run aboit but you dont need to go outside to pick up the lead. thays whay longer is better. 


when realing in just give a couple of light tuggs when calling to get his attention. Then draw the line in as he comes.running. 


allways set up for sucsess, this was he get the freedom but you still make the dissison of when he come in.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We use the same technique that I used when my children were small. I count backwards from 5 and when I get to 0 I shut the door. When I first started doing it I would leave Lolly outside for a few minutes (It wasn't cold when we started the training) Now I only have to start counting and she usually heads indoors. Occasionally she is too busy sniffing so I reinforce the training by closing the door at 0 to remind her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sometimes if you are standing in the door way looking directly out at your puppy you may appear a bit threatening to them - never mind the treats, toys etc you are holding or what you are saying your body language nmight be confrontational. Even now I have to be careful how I call my collie in. She is very intelligent and very sensitive. If I turn sideways and look away from her then she comes happily...
Kiki on the other hand is occasionally just plain reluctant to come in (too busy hunting for fox poo and hedgehogs) in which case I do as Janet says and shut the door and the ncall again 2 minutes later. I don't call them in from the garden using their name just a 'beep beep' - if they come they get a treat. If they don't it is not the end of the world, the garden is secure and they haven't ignored a recall command.
Other thing you can try is sticking your shoes on and running out and across and then back in - he'll probably chase you because you are being fun!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie does this to me when I am leaving for work. I shake my treat box at her and if that doesn't work I shut the door on her, she comes in pretty soon then.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I sometimes do as both Tess and Janet do which is usually enough but failing that my trusty whistle usually does the trick!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well that is what we do if she don't want to come in i shut the door and pull the drapes .and then she is there in two minutes,LOL she really hates to be alone, when ginger was like 10or 12 weeks old ,she would scamper around the house so fast we could never catcher her ,so what we did was to put a lead on her and let her drag it around the house with her and it was easy to catch the lead when we wanted her, she is good now she is not locked in the kitchen any more and she has the run of the house all the time now ..but we still tie her up when we go out cause she is so bad with departure .she really hates to be alone.and i don't know what she would do to the house if left alone when we go out.,,,lumpy


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been having the same problem lately - Ryley won't come in from the garden when called, treats don't work, I rang the front door bell and that worked - ONCE! He soon wised up. Also pretended very loudly that his 'best mate' had come over to go for a walk, again he wouldn't fall for it a second time.

I've shut the door on him, turned all the lights off and gone to get ready for bed, then come back down to get him. He's usually waiting at the back door by then.

The biggest problem is that he's also barking out there (got a field at the back of us) which must be really annoying for the neighbours!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a table tennis ball that gets both mine running in...don't ask me why but it works every time, just bounce it on the patio once and they both run in x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddie is exactly the same. If I close the door on him he jumps up to it,but when I open the door he runs off!!! If I leave the door open a little bit he knocks it open,runs in the hallway and before I can get to close the door he runs out again. Really frustrating x


----------



## Lambykin (Sep 25, 2012)

*Know just what you mean*

My 6 month old Minnie has just decided its fun to stay outside. She just looks at me when I ask her to come in ... for ease the quickest way is to push the door almost closed and turn my back and she trots back in ... not ideal for training purposes and we are still working on recall but on busy mornings this does help.


----------

